# My Backup rig



## Krazy Owl (Aug 23, 2012)

Foxconn Winfast K8S760MG-6LRS

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Socket754 2gigs (512k L2 cache) OC_@_2.25gigs

DDR400 2gigs

Onboard Video SiS Ultra 2D/3D 256bits 128megs DirectX 9.0c 
Onboard LAN
Onboard Sound

Maxtor 6Y2000P0 200gigs IDE133

LG DVD-RW GH22NP20

@-power 430W


----------



## Krazy Owl (Aug 30, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 14, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 9, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Foxconn Winfast K8S760MG-6LRS
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Socket754 2gigs (512k L2 cache) OC_@_2.25gigs
> 
> ...



UPDATE: 3200+ 2gigs 1M cache oc@2.25gigs 
ATI radeon HD4670 1gig HDMI HIS IceQ


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 12, 2012)

If I would like to use this rig for Battlefield 2 multiplayer will it be sufficient?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 12, 2012)

Holly mother of Jesus watch the multiple posts. Just edit the first one


And no its not sufficient, ok I goggled it. It will run it but not at any high resolutions


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 12, 2012)

its ok thx i just wanted to know and it will be as rig for a kid. It's been sitting here for too long so ill give it away. Thx


----------

